# RELEASE DATE FOR 921?



## Guest (Feb 22, 2003)

RELEASE THE 921 SOON OR I'm GOING TO JUMP. I HATE MY DISHPLAYER BUT LIKE E OVERALL, DON'T THINK I CAN HOLD ON MUCH LONGER, I HEAR TIVO CALLING ME IN THE DISTANCE.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Kevin, relax...

The 921 will be out soon enough. The 921 is in beta testing right now. And, a month from now, the hard drives could be $50 or $100 cheaper, which would make the 921 cheaper. If you can't hold on any longer, get a 721 - that's your comparable product to the tivo you hear. Unless you're talking have a HD tivo, then you're waiting on that one too, and I'd be willing to bet you good money that the 921 is on the streets before the HDTivo.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark Lamutt _
> *Kevin, relax...
> I'd be willing to bet you good money that the 921 is on the streets before the HDTivo. *


The first DISH PVR was on the streets before DirecTiVo, but look at how much good that did them


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2003)

I'd bet the 921 makes it to the market place before TIVO but that working software will be months after TIVO is successfully operating in the marketplace. The 721 has been out since July and they are still patching the software.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Hopefully they use the 721 software and dont have to go through the entire debug process, just start with the existing 721 bugs and keep on fixing them.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I never said anything about the software, now did I?


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by boba _
> *I'd bet the 921 makes it to the market place before TIVO but that working software will be months after TIVO is successfully operating in the marketplace. The 721 has been out since July and they are still patching the software. *


I can think of one other company that releases their software early then patches the bugs later on...


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2003)

The dishplayer died for good a few days ago...I'm switching to Directivo...I wanted the 921 but Dish just doesn't stand behind what it sells well enough for me to risk $1000


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by raj2001 _
> *
> 
> I can think of one other company that releases their software early then patches the bugs later on... *


Yeah, bad habit they picked up hanging around with the Microsoft bugs when they were "working" on the Dishplayer together.


----------

